# umschalten zwischen verschiedene Tabellen



## disconnectus (1. Jul 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, 

mein Java-Programm hat 2 verschiedene Daten. Einmal kann es mit DE-Tabellen und Datenbankabfragen laufen und einmal mit EU-Tabellen und Datenbankabfragen.  

Wie kann ich das in Code oder Eclipse implementieren dass man schnell entscheiden kann, ob EU-Daten oder DE-Daten genommen werden soll. 
Ich suche mir einen besseren Weg als eine EU-Boolean zu definieren und jedes Mal mit IF Abfragen ob diese Boolean true oder false ist. 
Eine bessere lösung wäre mir sehr hilfreich? 
Ich benutze eine MySQL-Datenbank. 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Thallius (1. Jul 2015)

Man erstelle eine Methode getDatabaseName() und getTableName() und darin brauchst du dann genau ein If.

Gruß

Claus


----------

